# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  أريد معلومات عن روضة جمعية القطيف

## سر النجاة

طفلي الأول إن شاء الله هذي السنة بيدخل الروضة وأنا محتارة وين 

أدخله الين استقريت على روضة جمعية القطيف بس المشكلة ما 


عندي معلومات كفاية عن الروضة وطريقة التعليم أفضل المعلمات 


فالي عندها أي معلومة تفيدني وبأكون ليها شاكرة

----------


## king of love

السلام 
اختي سر النجاة
الرسوم2100بدون المواصلات والمواصلات 600 
الفصول خلط اولاد مع بنات
ورقم التلفون هو8551053
نعم في رحلات في كل وحدة تعليمة وزيارة الى معارض مثل معرض سايتك
ومعرض الكتاب
وزيارة الى اماكن دينية كزيارة حسينيات في عاشوراء
(يعني يهتموا واجد في الرحلات)
والشي المميز عندهم حفلات التخرج الي يقوموا بها الاطفال احسها على مستوى
وفي عندهم يوم مميز وهو اليوم الذي يحظر فيه الامهات لمشاهدة جميع الانشطة التي تقوم بها المعلمة مع الاطفال
طريقة التدريس
اولا برنامج هيانقرأ
وهو برنامج لتعليم الحروف والقرآءة وهو الطفل يدخل الروضة مايعرف يمسك القلم ويتخرج وهو يقرأ ويكتب إملاء 
ثانيا:
الرياضيات على طريقة منتسوري 
ثالثا:
تطبيق برنامج كورت التفكير في كل الحلقات التعليمية وهو برنامج تطبق فيه أنشطة التفكير الابداعي 
رابعا:
الانشطة وتتضمن القصص ودين وسلوك وأخلاق و برنامج العودة الى الفصحى وكلمات إملائية وعندهم حصة رياضة
وأفضل المعلمات ما أقدر أحدد بس كلهم ماشاء الله عليهم وإذا كان التسجيل مبكر لكي حرية إختيار المربية

----------


## سر النجاة

مشكور أخوي عالمعلومات 
اني دخلت عالموقع حقهم وعجبني المبنى من الداخل 
لكن حبيت اتأكد من ناس مجربين 
بس بعد الكلام الي قلته إن شاء بعد التوكل على الله بأحاول اسجله خلال هاليومين
خالص الشكر لك أخي 
دمت بخير

----------


## king of love

العفو أختي بس أنا من خريجي الروضة من قبل 11 سنة

----------


## سر النجاة

ما شاء الله 
وللحين تذكر أيامك هناك  
موفق لكل خير

----------

